# Unlikely Sources of Advice?



## Karousever (May 22, 2013)

So like, I want to know, what's some of the unexpected places you got some really good advice or wisdom from? I ask because, as silly as this sounds, I was watching Kung-Fu Panda yesterday, and I was feeling upset about some things, but the things Master Ugwe (I don't know how to spell their names, honestly) was telling Shi-fu really hit home for me, helped me realize some important things. And how Shi-fu grieved for the loss of Ugwe, but still went on and carried out his duty without acting like the world was over (like I would have done, of course) really...well it helped, I don't have time to type out my whole thought process but just trust me. 

So, anyway, do you guys have any unexpected sources of good advice/wisdom? I'm curious if I'm the only one!


----------

